# Natty's - where are you?



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

There must be Natty's out there that train hard and visit this forum, you must do, as this forum is it for Natty's, don't bother looking elsewhere, I've already done that for you!

BT used to say " It doesn't cost much to keep in touch" and that's true, you only have to log in to this forum to be a member and them you can join in or start conversations with like minded bodybuilders.

SO what you waiting for?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

All nattys should be banned i say 

fookin weak no popping delt gimps


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> All nattys should be banned i say
> 
> fookin weak no popping delt gimps


Come on DarkKnight, all the forums cater for you guys, you have a choice. This one is the only one that has a Natural Bodybuilding section for Natty's. Sure we can share this forum with out a problem. 😋


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

I ate them all


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Brian Multigym said:


> There must be Natty's out there that train hard and visit this forum, you must do, as this forum is it for Natty's, don't bother looking elsewhere, I've already done that for you!
> 
> BT used to say " It doesn't cost much to keep in touch" and that's true, you only have to log in to this forum to be a member and them you can join in or start conversations with like minded bodybuilders.
> 
> SO what you waiting for?


Natty here. I've trained reasonably hard at times and eaten well at times over the last 15 yrs. I'm 3 stone heavier than I was before I started lifting and 7% fatter. Last inbody770 score was 93/100 weighing 15 stone at 16.5% bodyfat at 6'2" height.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

charlysays said:


> Natty here. I've trained reasonably hard at times and eaten well at times over the last 15 yrs. I'm 3 stone heavier than I was before I started lifting and 7% fatter. Last inbody770 score was 93/100 weighing 15 stone at 16.5% bodyfat at 6'2" height.


Excellent. I've put on 1.75 stone to 12 stone since I started 22 years ago, but lost some due to a forced break and leg issues that had me lying on my bed months, but I'm getting back to my Max weight. I'm 5'8" and body fat 10% to a calculator. Hope more Natty's join up.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> I ate them all


Come on, you are usually a Natty.... You haven't jumped ship I know...


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Brian Multigym said:


> Excellent. I've put on 1.75 stone to 12 stone since I started 22 years ago, but lost some due to a forced break and leg issues that had me lying on my bed months, but I'm getting back to my Max weight. I'm 5'8" and body fat 10% to a calculator. Hope more Natty's join up.


Almost 2 stone of lean gains is damn good going.
I was 14 stone for a long time but packed on some more by focusing more on time under tension, form and some higher rep ranges thrown in... And working my back/ lats much harder. They're a massive muscle group and most gym rats don't work back enough. Back training i reckon should be 75% of upper body work.
What happened to your leg?
I tore my meniscus 3 yrs ago. That was/ is annoying but thankfully didn't lay me out.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Yes, that's from memory, I was over 10 stone I know that when I started. Thanks for the information. My leg - I think I damaged a major vein in my leg in the gym, pulled the calf muscle really bad, but experts think I've had a DVT. Though one said I could have done it with trauma like a pulled calf muscle. OK for years as I had a staff job but I changed to a more stand up on my feet role and then it started. The vein I damaged was a return vein (return blood to the heart) so when standing the blood pools in my leg and in the end breaks down the skin, ended up a weeping mess my left lower leg and another skin issue developed and I was in a bit of a mess. Hospital could not fix it either. I laid on my bed for months with it elevated to heal it up, then I could get about, but after a few weeks it was weeping again and back on my bed. I don't have a circulation issue, that is why I have to elevate the leg as much as possible, to drain it. The only thing medically I can do is wear a compression stocking and they do work! In the end I said to myself I'm not doing this for the rest of my days, so I'll have to sort it myself. Went back to the gym, as I did it there and not stopped training since. I went for a food allergy test as the skin issue was making it my weeping leg worse and I wanted all that cleared up! When I got the results it was lager, not milk I was allergic to, couldn't believe it and I was drinking pints of Stella a week. Quit the Stella, well hardly drink now and the skin was a lot better, near perfect. Got some vitamins and that improved it further. Got some creams that have vitamins in them too. Elevate the leg when in bed asleep on cushions. Done a lot more actually and thankfully I'm OK now, still have to wear the stocking but I'm back to normal. Hospital and consultants were really impressed with me for helping myself. GP can't get over the allergy...

Glad you mentioned it because a young consultant said young footballers get the same issue, must be with trauma, kicks or something and I can remember thinking a young person going through what I've been through.... So anyone reading this look after your legs and be careful!!!!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Nattys are just people scared to reach their potential.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Todai said:


> Nattys are just people scared to reach their potential.


Don't think it is that, I can't speak for all but I never wanted to be another Arnie!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Brian Multigym said:


> Don't think it is that, I can't speak for all but I never wanted to be another Arnie!


It’s a joke however.
Potential, is different to beyond potential.
I’ll insert the word. Genetic potential.
It’s a faster way to achieve your goals.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Yep Natural,although I took steroids a couple of times in my early 20s would I be considered natural I'm now 38!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Yep Natural,although I took steroids a couple of times in my early 20s would I be considered natural I'm now 38!


Yes you would in my book, some may think different, but you've been off them long enough to evenventer a natural bodybuilding contest.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

If and when you Natty's join this Forum please add a post to this thread so we know!! 👌💪💯


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> Yep Natural,although I took steroids a couple of times in my early 20s would I be considered natural I'm now 38!


Na not natty in my book. For some reason always had you down as a user, don't know why.

You never fancy hopping on or going onto trt etc mate?


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Philfg said:


> Na not natty in my book. For some reason always had you down as a user, don't know why.
> 
> You never fancy hopping on or going onto trt etc mate?


Do lots of reading on the subject mate and yeah was discussing it with the wife the other day actually about trt.
It's something I will be doing when I feel the time is right but still feel tip top at the minute for my age.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

What about people on trt, that only brings their levels within the natural guidelines ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Where is ukm’s natty godfather Natty Stevo when you need him. I’ll bet he’s gone on gear and dare not show his face


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

sean m said:


> What about people on trt, that only brings their levels within the natural guidelines ?


People like that I would class as Natty, if they have an issue it shouldn't be held against them.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sasnak said:


> Where is ukm’s natty godfather Natty Stevo when you need him. I’ll bet he’s gone on gear and dare not show his face


Where is he? We need him to join in!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Brian Multigym said:


> Where is he? We need him to join in!


I think most in here find his sanctimonious nattyness tiresome. On the other hand if someone can dig out the thread where he compared his physique to Anthony Joshua I could do with a laugh. That was ukm gold


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

There looked to be a fair few Natty's on this forum a while ago, looking back in time and usually with a lot of Natty's it is a life long sport and interest. Yes, we may have breaks but get back to it. It is a sport that is hard to let go of, hope some come back!


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm proper natty. So are my exes tits


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

No response yet...??? 😕 Come and join you Natty's out there, let's get the banter going!


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

We're all to busy doing hours and hours of training, just trying to get a fraction off there results the drugged up " cheats " are getting..


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

sean m said:


> We're all to busy doing hours and hours of training, just trying to get a fraction off there results the drugged up " cheats " are getting..


Sorry misread your post but for other steroid users I'll leave what I said originally:-

Quite frankly Natty's don't bother about that!!! It seems steroid users think us Natty's think of them as cheats, whereas the truth is we don't even think about it actually, we don't bother and think each to their own actually. I think you will find if you go back in time on this forum it was Natty's that just wanted to do their thing and never questioned the use of steroids. We see and know the reasons why bodybuilders use them, we opt to do it differently, that is all!!!!


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Brian Multigym said:


> Sorry misread your post but for other steroid users I'll leave what I said originally:-
> 
> Quite frankly Natty's don't bother about that!!! It seems steroid users think us Natty's think of them as cheats, whereas the truth is we don't even think about it actually, we don't bother and think each to their own actually. I think you will find if you go back in time on this forum it was Natty's that just wanted to do their thing and never questioned the use of steroids. We see and know the reasons why bodybuilders use them, we opt to do it differently, that is all!!!!


Your too serious, I'm just poking at the rage.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Point taken, but I'm not too serious, as actually I don't bother what over bodybuilders are doing, my response really is to what I have picked up reading the past within this forum.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Lifetime natty 
Pretty happy with my physique so no need for that shit


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

I was natty for years mate. Alot can be achieved natty but at some point if you want to progress further then you have to dabble in a few things. So about a year ago I went for the hard stuff. A multivitamin and creatine and I broke through my plateau and never looked back


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> I was natty for years mate. Alot can be achieved natty but at some point if you want to progress further then you have to dabble in a few things. So about a year ago I went for the hard stuff. A multivitamin and creatine and I broke through my plateau and never looked back


Fair enough Paul. Full understandable!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

SwoleTip said:


> Lifetime natty
> Pretty happy with my physique so no need for that shit


Well done!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

You seen to want a medal or something for being natty mate


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> You seen to want a medal or something for being natty mate


No... I'm just trying to get a few more on the forum that is all. Just up the banter as we can't talk steroids and PCT. There were a fair few on here looking back in time, it would be good if some came back...😋


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Why do people join a forum, then want to change it ?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

sean m said:


> Why do people join a forum, then want to change it ?


Who is changing it? A forum is for members and I'm sure there is nothing wrong with asking why more Natty's aren't on this forum, sure there is no harm in that.. 🙏


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> There must be Natty's out there that train hard and visit this forum, you must do, as this forum is it for Natty's, don't bother looking elsewhere, I've already done that for you!
> 
> BT used to say " It doesn't cost much to keep in touch" and that's true, you only have to log in to this forum to be a member and them you can join in or start conversations with like minded bodybuilders.
> 
> SO what you waiting for?


Natty myself, probs can tell from the power belly lmao I know what you mean tho, I feel like I miss out on a lot of the chats on forums because I'm not interested in talking about gear. Everyone to themselves, and I ain't got no probs anyone using but you do feel like the ginger kid in the playground (and I'm actually ginger too lol)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

bigaldevlin said:


> Natty myself, probs can tell from the power belly lmao I know what you mean tho, I feel like I miss out on a lot of the chats on forums because I'm not interested in talking about gear. Everyone to themselves, and I ain't got no probs anyone using but you do feel like the ginger kid in the playground (and I'm actually ginger too lol)


Great! Yes, it would be better if more were on this forum for chats but it is what it is. I'm guessing there will be some visiting the forum but haven't joined up!


----------



## bigaldevlin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian Multigym said:


> Great! Yes, it would be better if more were on this forum for chats but it is what it is. I'm guessing there will be some visiting the forum but haven't joined up!


A few years back the forum was a lot busier and there was a bigger range of lifters but the hardcore elite that hang around are those who want/need advice on gear etc..

One of the reason I created a group on Facebook, that's where a lot of geezers have gone these days anyway, so I thought I'd join them and create a group for people of all abilities. Especially as when I checked out the groups and all of them have gone the same way as the forums , or are just really prohibitive to anyone but their moderators posting.

Shame tho, cuz I do love the forums, I'm on here and iron den and have been for years, I hang around out of nostalgia mostly as most of the time it's a one way convo on here for me, and things keep changing also. Forums might make a big comeback at one point , who knows


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

There are is just this forum isn’t as talked about training as it used to be


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> All nattys should be banned i say
> 
> fookin weak no popping delt gimps


Says the guy that takes steds but an alcoholic that’s natural is stronger than you haha


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Todai said:


> Nattys are just people scared to reach their potential.


What load of nonsense


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> Where is ukm’s natty godfather Natty Stevo when you need him. I’ll bet he’s gone on gear and dare not show his face


I know yeah


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Jackoffblades said:


> What load of nonsense


Says you..


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Todai said:


> Says you..


It is though


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Says the guy that takes steds but an alcoholic that’s natural is stronger than you haha


Good one


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

I'm here. Not been on the forums in a long while, what with life and that.
Still trying to get stronger.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> If and when you Natty's join this Forum please add a post to this thread so we know!! 👌💪💯


I’ve always been of the mindset I want to know it’s me that’s achieving whatever it is I’m achieving and not the drugs.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Still natural, need to lose a stone and get back being consistent but currently plagued with small injuries.

However, love the gym just as much as ever.


----------



## Indigo4sky (2 mo ago)

I'm natty, just joined the forum, I've been lifitng for 5 months now and just starting to take things more seriously now with diet, a coach etc. Can't lie though, I have been reading about test cycles, not wholly convinced it's best though, so many people with regrets. Definitely won't be hopping on soon, if ever at all.


----------

